# NOT happy!



## zaphyrr (Mar 27, 2012)

So I was meant to pick up my new Stimson hatchling at Bathurst airport this morning, but lo and behold, I am told he hasn't arrived. I then ring the Sydney AAE office who tell me he definately left on the first flight to Bathurst this morning. I then try to phone the airport to ask them to "please check again" but no one answers the phone. So I then proceed to travel back out to the airport and there is not a soul in the whole terminal! I found a very sympathetic lady in the ward air kiosk who told me that I would probably have to wait until the next flight is due in which is at 4:35pm (I start work at 3).

I find this disgusting. I have no idea where my animal is and I'm starting to really worry about him - we're not exactly having warm weather! Apparently there is noone who can help me in the meantime and the snake and I will just have to wait until they are good and ready. 

Once I find out where he is I intend to give the person who messed up one hell of a serve!


----------



## Tit4n (Mar 27, 2012)

Im finding services by other even non related services getting poor these days.

But in your case i really hope that snake is going be to be found asap and someone will contact you.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 27, 2012)

There really should be an out of hours contact number for whoever manages the AAE stuff at Bathurst, I'm surprised the Syd end wouldn't be able to follow that up for you.


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Tit4n, I hope so too!

I have rang Sydney AAE twice now (same guy), who has said that it _definately _left at 8:40 this morning. I'm currently on hold on the AAE line to try someone else who might be able to put me in touch with someone in Bathurst. Fingers crossed this time!


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Mar 27, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> Thanks Tit4n, I hope so too!
> 
> I have rang Sydney AAE twice now (same guy), who has said that it _definately _left at 8:40 this morning. I'm currently on hold on the AAE line to try someone else who might be able to put me in touch with someone in Bathurst. Fingers crossed this time!



They dont have numbers that you can track them with ?


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 27, 2012)

kitten_pheonix said:


> They dont have numbers that you can track them with ?



They do, but all it says on the website is "picked up from sender" and "in transit".
I then phoned to double check (with my consignment number ready). All she told me was exactly the same as the website, and to try "this number" which put me through to the depot in Sydney. No one really seems to know


----------



## Erebos (Mar 27, 2012)

Far out that's discussing how can they loose a animal all the best hope you find it


Cheers Brenton


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Brenton, hopefully he turns up soon :?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 27, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> Thanks Brenton, hopefully he turns up soon :?


My thoughts are with you, I can only imagine how you feel  good luck and keep us posted 
xxx


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2012)

I am so angry to read what you are going through. 
This is horrible and I hope you get your new snake asap.
Be sure to blast those that stuffed up!


----------



## Nezikah (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmmm AAE. They dropped our snake off the cart on the way to the plane. He was left on a road side for 3 hours in Melbourne. It was recorded as one of their coldest days in 50 years and no one bothered to notify us.

There was no apology to us, no explaination of how this could happen. No offer to cover vet fees (as that is where we raced him after he arrived 6 hours later). 

AAE are getting very lax in there operations lately.


----------



## starr9 (Mar 27, 2012)

I hope you find out whats going on very soon!! Thats crazy!!!! 



Nezikah said:


> Hmmm AAE. They dropped our snake off the cart on the way to the plane. He was left on a road side for 3 hours in Melbourne. It was recorded as one of their coldest days in 50 years and no one bothered to notify us.
> 
> There was no apology to us, no explaination of how this could happen. No offer to cover vet fees (as that is where we raced him after he arrived 6 hours later).
> 
> AAE are getting very lax in there operations lately.



Oh my GOD!!! I cant get over this!! Im so sorry you had to go through this! Not cool!!


----------



## kat2005dodi (Mar 27, 2012)

That is terrible! I hope the little guy is ok!


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 27, 2012)

I would kick upa super fuss man  Make them pay for the screw up so free postage  hopefully the little fella is okay!


----------



## Erebos (Mar 27, 2012)

Any updates?


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Lizzy90 (Mar 27, 2012)

That's unbelievable! Must be horrible for you to not know where your snake is. Defiantly once you find out who stuffed up give them an earful. I'd be even tempted to write a letter/email to the company since its potentially putting the health of the snake at risk.


----------



## Ambush (Mar 27, 2012)

Tomorrow I'll ring a company and see if they can do better. This is getting out of hand. I worked for them as a sole operator. They even ripped the drivers off.


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I will definately be complaining. Big time.

Nezikah - thats horrible! I hope the little guy turned out to be ok! 

Well, I went to the airport again at 4:30 when the plane landed which was a half hour round trip on my 20 minute break :?
Still no snake. I was told that even though he was scheduled to catch the 8:40am plane this morning if they had other animals to go on (they had a cat this afternoon) he probably got shunted down the line in priority and that he MIGHT be on the 8:30pm flight, though no guarantee and that they will ring me if he turns up. This makes me really angry. At least a cat is capable of regulating its own body temperature. Not to mention that if he does turn up I have no idea yet how I will get out of work as I'm running my workplace on my own tonight.

I was told that even though AAE in Sydney are sure the snake left this morning, that it may not be the case and that he may have been taken off the plane if a "higher priority" came along once he was set to go. I don't know who to believe or who to blame at the moment, but I am sure as hell going to find out in the morning. As a living animal, I would expect my snake to get priority over the other cargo that was waiting for pick-up, which included a box of "free sample" for a HOUSE store.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Mar 27, 2012)

AlL I can say is WOW! And I really hope you get some news asap. I had a panic attack today when a buyer sms me to say the python I had sent, due to arrive at 1320, missed the connecting flight and would arrive after 1600. In my case it did and buyer has the python, but I was so worried. Cannot imagine what you are going through.


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 27, 2012)

To be honest I'm hardly even angry yet. It's there but I'm so worried that I don't have much room for that yet. I will be livid once I do get my snake, hopefully safe and sound (as he can possibly be).


----------



## MA15plus (Mar 27, 2012)

That is terrible, I can't believe this could happen to a living creature, AAE should be ashamed. I really hope the little fella shows up


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2012)

hang in there mate!


----------



## Gruni (Mar 27, 2012)

What do they mean they will call you 'IF' he turns up??? And why the hell can't they locate a package even if it was removed to make room for something else??? People reckon chilli goes through them but it would be nothing compared to the wrath I would be rainning down on their heads. Like you said the snake can't regulate it's own body temp and should hold the same level of priority if not more than any other animal they are transporting. I relly hope you get him fine and fighting fit. 

Do you know any elapid keepers with a spare brown snake? The baby ones are just as bad for careless peoples heatlth as the grown up ones.


----------



## snakelady96 (Mar 27, 2012)

This is disgusting of them... Long shot but id be going in there or ringing up (whichever is more convenient for you) and make them check under all the desks, check the planes again, check EVERYWHERE! This nonsense went on about 2 years ago when i sent a bhp to my friend in Cairns. I sent the snake and when he went to pick it up, it was not there but he knows me as a friend so he knew i definetly sent it... Anyway after 2 days of running around everywhere and a million phone calls, he gets a call saying 'oh we found your snake, it was under someones desk'. We were both furious, for it to be under a desk, SOMEONE had to have touched it before hand and his poor animal was in a pillow case in the box under a DESK! no water or heat, bloody disgusting, i try to avoid using AAE whenever i can now but its sorta hard, but we both went off at them, its unacceptable. We pay for a service we expect for them to treat our freight with care. Gees :/


----------



## cwebb (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow thats horrible.. i almost bought a snake that would have been flown to bx airport im glad i didnt..
Do you live here ?


----------



## pharskie (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a coastal flown via Sydney today and i guess I'm lucky I work for the courier company who is contacted to deliver all AAE. I had one of the office staff making phone calls all day finding exactly where my little friend was. In the end the guy at AAE kept the box right next to him till it was time to fly to orange airport. Pretty sure I'd loose my cool real quick and someone's head would roll if they lost the box. I hope you have some luck mate. All I can suggest is start lodging official complaints and start asking for people's full names and job titles so they realise where blame for being jerked around will land


----------



## Erebos (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you talked to the person sending it? Bloody hell I am feeling for you! 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## BJC-787 (Mar 27, 2012)

i would ask them to look around as when i had one sent to bathurst, it was in the cockpit for the flight, i know as i was talking to the pilot and he asked what it was and when i told him he said to the other that was what was in that box beside us.


----------



## damian83 (Mar 27, 2012)

BJC-787 said:


> i would ask them to look around as when i had one sent to bathurst, it was in the cockpit for the flight, i know as i was talking to the pilot and he asked what it was and when i told him he said to the other that was what was in that box beside us.



Not to say some people arent rough but I have never had a bad experience with aae. everything turns up the next morning and being that there all glass they have never broken anything. Unlike most other couriers including the big, names, who break glass regularly. I hope you find ya new pet. They may have moved it round depending on how much fuel or luggage they had on board. I had a flight from syd to lismore and were 30 kg over had to leave a person behind. Even after moving luggage. How ever if they lose it if you should have insurance on it.


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 27, 2012)

Well still no snake, or so I assume. I have been calling the airport since the flight was due to land and no one is picking up. I was told that if it came in I would be phoned, but who knows. I have then tried AAE's after hours number and the phone will ring a couple of times and then I get hung up on. I don't know what else I can do tonight but tomorrow, oh tomorrow....

Cwebb, I do live in Bathurst. I have had animals flown to me before without the slightest hiccup, but it would seem that snakes don't make the priority list. I had no reason to really doubt them until today.

Pharskie if I have half your luck I will be happy! Definitely pays to know the right people! Lol

Brenton I have been in contact with the breeder from the start and i believe they are as concerned as I am 

To me it just seems like cruelty though... I have used them as I said for transporting animals before (cats and fish) and never a problem. The worst part is that no one is interested in helping.

But they will be tomorrow.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe if it was a mature Scrubbie they would behave differently............maybe not
Good luck!

My alb Darwin arrived Saturday (Sydney to Darwin) with no dramas. (with AAE)


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 27, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your day 
Hopefully your little one turns up tomorrow morning, for your sake and for the snakes.
Good luck


----------



## artolicus (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh my God what a nightmare (for both of you!!!!)

Reading about these horror stories makes me so sad!! If they are willing to carry live animals then they better FREAKING show a HIGHER duty of care in looking after the packages and delivering them !!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 27, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> So I was meant to pick up my new Stimson hatchling at Bathurst airport this morning, but lo and behold, I am told he hasn't arrived. I then ring the Sydney AAE office who tell me he definately left on the first flight to Bathurst this morning. I then try to phone the airport to ask them to "please check again" but no one answers the phone. So I then proceed to travel back out to the airport and there is not a soul in the whole terminal! I found a very sympathetic lady in the ward air kiosk who told me that I would probably have to wait until the next flight is due in which is at 4:35pm (I start work at 3).
> 
> I find this disgusting. I have no idea where my animal is and I'm starting to really worry about him - we're not exactly having warm weather! Apparently there is noone who can help me in the meantime and the snake and I will just have to wait until they are good and ready.
> 
> Once I find out where he is I intend to give the person who messed up one hell of a serve!



give em hell girl


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 27, 2012)

Any Update?

Thats the shame with AAE they have us over a barrel for flight transportation and they don't care or show any customer service they are just as bad as Australia Post. The funny thing is that they have in the past have an account as a representative talking to use on our behalf but they are nowhere to be heard of on here when one of use has issues even to defend themselves. they are a joke.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 27, 2012)

AAE have been taken over by another company recently.doesn't look like they care anymore,always the same when companies get too big


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 27, 2012)

I was looking at Australian Air Express - Terms & Conditions ( sorry mod's) but it doesn't say anywhere in the the terms and conditions what they may be held liable for their own mishandling of goods. I think you should lodge a formal complaint for compensaiton.


----------



## Pamahu (Mar 28, 2012)

Any news on your little guy? 
I really hope he is found safe and in good health from this horrible ordeal.


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, I have phoned AAE this morning and after a little bit of threatening they say they can definately track him to Sydney airport - the girl was actually quite helpful if not very sympathetic.

I then phoned the Sydney depot (who adamantly told me yesterday it left at 8:40am) and they are now saying a python _definately_ left on the 8:10pm flight.


However, Bathurst airport still insists that it hasn't arrived. I even asked the girl I was speaking to to check around the terminal. Negative. 

More phone calls, and a bit more threatening. I am determined that I will be finding him this morning.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 28, 2012)

Keep at it mate!!!!
Thanks for the update.


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 28, 2012)

So NOW I'm being told the snake did get to Bathurst last night, but it was picked up by SOMEONE ELSE!!!!!

Does anyone know of a Central West Reptiles? Apparently this is who has picked it up


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 28, 2012)

What a joke Zaphyrr! I cant believe that they let somebody else pick it up. Dont you need to sign and provided proof of identity?


----------



## Gruni (Mar 28, 2012)

This stinks of incompitence! Any chance you are friendly with a solicitor? Might be worth at least a chat to see how you go about making AAE accountable for this. I hope you get him back today and in good shape.

Hope this helps...
[h=1]Central West Reptile Education in the Bathurst Region, New South Wales[/h]Add

Share

Send this listing to your mobile
0412 253 751Mobile Service 46 Blue RdgWhite RockNSW2795
Central West Reptile Education in White Rock

Found that on Whitepages.com.au


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 28, 2012)

I had to show ID. That's incredibly bad form!


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 28, 2012)

Holy crap!! That's just disgusting! :shock: 
This whole situation has me going cold, I feel for you and I hope the guys who picked him up do the right thing for your sake, AAE have handled this situation APPALINGLY!


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, after more phone calls, I'm starting to doubt that it was actually my snake. They're telling me it was actually addressed to Central West Reptiles, and that it came from Adelaide (mine was coming from Lismore). But Thanks for the info anyway, Gruni. I might just give them a ring for the sake of being thorough. I WISH I was friends with a solicitor....

I don't understand how they can totally lose an animal.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 28, 2012)

That is terrible  I hope your little one turns up somewhere?
I cannot believe that the airports have lost your snake....


----------



## snakelady96 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thats horrible  Ring up the people who supposably picked yours up just in case so that puts your mind at ease a bit... I hope he turns up soon for you..


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 28, 2012)

spinner_collis said:


> What a joke Zaphyrr! I cant believe that they let somebody else pick it up. Dont you need to sign and provided proof of identity?


thats a thought i had when i picked up my woma from aae at coffs harbour all i had to do was tell them my name and sign for it and i was gone they didn't actually ask for any form of id 
zaphyrr i really hope you get him safe and sound and when you do make sure you raise hell


----------



## Gruni (Mar 28, 2012)

Ring the Ombudsman or Dept of Fair Trading and check on your rights.


----------



## 12-08-67 (Mar 28, 2012)

I realy hope you get to the bottom soon and him, surely they must be worried about the welfare of the snake too by now


----------



## starr9 (Mar 28, 2012)

I cant get over this! WOW! I know you said the breeder was worried all so. What If they where able to go to/ring the aae where they dropped if off and get on there case for you while you got on the case of the people at your end?! Im thinking if 2 people are at them to sort there **** out it may get things going?! If I lived closer Id offer to help in some way even if it was sitting at the airport for you and making sure they search high and low for him/her. 

Good luck and i hope you find him/her very soon!


----------



## Rob (Mar 28, 2012)

This whole thread depresses me. 

I do hope things turn out OK for you & the little guy, Zaphyrr.


----------



## Ally04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Really hope u find ur little baby soon and it's ok.


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Starr9, thats really nice of you 

I have spoke to lismore airport and without prompting they told me that a python was sent on the 26th at 5pm to Sydney. I asked her if it was definately sent and she said it most certainly was - but once again who knows.

I have just got off the phone to the AAE call centre for the hundredth time (after almost an hour) and it has been referred to a team leader who is apparently going to follow it up and get back to me. I am trying to be patient but I will be calling them again in an hour or so to hurry them along if I don't hear back before.

I am starting to hold grave fears for my poor little snake, 2 days (lost) in transit is much, much too long, with no end in sight just yet...

Thanks everyone, I really do appreciate all of the support and advice. I'd feel really alone in this otherwise!


----------



## ForgottenXo (Mar 28, 2012)

This is the most disgusting thing i have ever read...ever! We have never had to freight anything before by we have a little one comming up in April and i pray to god i dont have to deal with anything close to this!
My thoughts are with you Zaphyrr!!! Keep us updated! Xo


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hate to be accusing anyone but maybe someone has taken it. Hope it's me being paranoid and hope you get your snake back safe.


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 28, 2012)

That crossed my mind too, dragonboy. But then I think I've went over every scenario in my mind by now :|


----------



## thepythonguy (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear mate I hope they find your snake and get it back asap


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 28, 2012)

If they have taken it and they don't have an AKL permit they scored themselves a free snake as they don't have to worry transaction. They AAE possibly put it down as lost in transit. How can you say unless you have evidence who physically took it. As previously stated keep details ie name time and date who you spoke to submit a feedback report


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 28, 2012)

I hate freighting.. I have brought a few herps that have been freighted.. and everytime I have had some one pick them up for me without ID
I have had Boxes of tropical fish get lost for 4-5 days in the past and all where still alive so I am sure a python will be after a few days.
Hope it all works out


----------



## Basstones (Mar 28, 2012)

This is digusting. My woma was also stuck at the airport, but it wasn't AAE's fault as the seller had messed up my mobile number on the package (and had put someone's number in the sellers field that had no idea about it). Luckily she was only stuck there for 24hrs as I was aware that the seller had been intending on freighting soon. Can't imagine how you would feel after this long...

Best of luck for a quick resolution...and for someone at AAE to get their heads checked.


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 28, 2012)

HE HAS BEEN FOUND!!

Not in good condition I'm sure but hopefully he is still well enough to make a recovery. He has been sitting at the Virgin terminal since he reached Sydney on the 26th - inside at least I guess :?. I will find out at 4:45 this afternoon. Once agin, fingers crossed... Hold on just a bit longer little guy :|


----------



## Josh_p (Mar 28, 2012)

Great news. Hope he is ok


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 28, 2012)

Thats awesome news  I am really glad your Baby has been found


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 28, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> HE HAS BEEN FOUND!!
> 
> Not in good condition I'm sure but hopefully he is still well enough to make a recovery. He has been sitting at the Virgin terminal since he reached Sydney on the 26th - inside at least I guess :?. I will find out at 4:45 this afternoon. Once agin, fingers crossed... Hold on just a bit longer little guy :|


 I would rush him to a reptile vet nearest to you ASAP. And I'd be sending them the bill as well as money for compensation for apl your efforts you put into numerous phone calls as well as running round to the terminal petrol costs money. Also after you get it put in a formal complaint with the bills and say you want a feed back. If not you will take further actions in court.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 28, 2012)

Glad to hear he has been found. 
Keep us updated! I am very happy to hear this. I bet you can't wait to get him home to a warm encolsure.


----------



## starr9 (Mar 28, 2012)

YA!!!!! im so glad hes been found! Now fingers x-d hes all ok! Please let us know how it all turns out! I keep refreshing this page every 20min or so!!! I was so worried for him and you!!


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2012)

This is a good example of why so many breeders are reluctant to freight animals nowadays.



> He has been sitting at the Virgin terminal since he reached Sydney on the 26th...


Why was the snake left at the Virgin terminal?

At least it's been found and without your persistence in following this up, it may well have been too late.


----------



## Pamahu (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm so pleased to hear the little guy has been found hopefully soon he will be home to recover from his ordeal.

Please keep us all posted for when he finally makes it home to his nice warm and cosy enclosure.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 28, 2012)

Glad you found it but honestly I doubt sitting there for a week would have done him/her any harm. I highly doubt he's actually in any way harmed at all.


----------



## Ambush (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm waiting to hear back from another company and see if I can get deals for us and make sure our reptiles are looked after.
Please your snake turned up.


----------



## Wiganov (Mar 28, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I highly doubt he's actually in any way harmed at all.



The snake's probably fine, but I'm not so sure about Zaphyrr's fingernails. God knows I've been chewing mine just reading this thread.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 28, 2012)

I trust he will still be fine as he would have been properly packaged by the breeder. None the less I would follow up a formal complaint with some compensation for the distress, caused to you and the snake, and lack of professionalism on their part and that if they do not give a satsfactory explanation of how this occured you will follow it up with the Dept of Fair Trading as that is more believable than threatening them with court action.


----------



## Erebos (Mar 28, 2012)

I have nothing nice to say I'm am outraged at this kinda makes me a little sick if I was you jump back on the blower and ask for a refund of shipping and compensation. It's mind boggling how a company can loose a animal. They should be ashamed of themselves! I hope he's all good! 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Sydney (Mar 28, 2012)

Happy he has been found 
please let us all know when he is safe and sound at home


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 28, 2012)

Glad he has been found for you, hopefully he makes a good recover.
Get better little man.


----------



## browny (Mar 28, 2012)

so that's almost 3 full days sitting at jetstar, that is downright disgusting and needs to be explained you have grounds.
fine or not a living animal sitting in packaged conditions for 3 days or more is just not right.

I will never use AAE for anything have had issues with them myself thankfully never an animal, if I can't drive to pick something up (even a road trip if necessary) I won't be getting it. AAE need to seriously sort out their ####


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Have picked him up and he does look good considering!
You guys are right about him probably being just fine but not knowing where your animal is, what has happened to it, and if it will actually be found is rather stressful! Lol. 

No idea what he was doing at the vigin terminal, AAE are telling me it was REXs stuff up. None the less I feel like they should have to account for these things at each stop and when I rang the first time alarm bells should have went off then. Especially for a live animal. I agree with you Browny and I will still be putting in a complaint. I am aware that mistakes happened but they need to be rectified as soon as they are noticed. All I was getting was 'wait and see if he is on the next flight'. Id be waiting forever if I'd kept listening!


----------



## Lizzy90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Still cant believe this happened to you, but I'm soooo glad you now have your snake. Hope he's able to settle in alright with everything that happened.


----------



## Spider178 (Mar 28, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> AAE have been taken over by another company recently.doesn't look like they care anymore,always the same when companies get too big



They have always been owned by qantas and Aus Post and are merging with Star Track Express who are also owned by the same companies.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 28, 2012)

I feel so mad for you and your snake, I've had a snake and 2 birds flown via AAE with no drama. I was asked to provide the consignment note number and exactly what it was i was collecting before they went to get it, they then asked for ID and checked the label on the boxes before handing it to me to check before I signed for it .... That was 12 mths ago, and in Adelaide, I don't know what the other states are like. Maybe I got the last of the 'old' AAE

Glad he turned up, I'm sure he is in better shape than you are


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 28, 2012)

Glad all is well


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 28, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> Thanks Starr9, thats really nice of you
> 
> I have spoke to lismore airport and without prompting they told me that a python was sent on the 26th at 5pm to Sydney. I asked her if it was definately sent and she said it most certainly was - but once again who knows.
> 
> ...



Yeah it's bad enough to misplace a parcel but a live creature is a totally different story,these people suck


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 28, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> Yeah it's bad enough to misplace a parcel but a live creature is a totally different story,these people suck


Yep, that's it!!

They didn't even look at my ID or sign anything when I picked him up but I think they definitely knew who I was by then! When i picked our cats up though I didn't have to have ID but I did sign. There was a moment this morning when I was particularly worried about this. Quite frankly, I could walk in there, check what animals were sitting on the bench (they are there for the world to see) and as long as the person picking it up was late I could easily claim it was mine. They wouldn't know until the real owner walked in! But that's the Rex staff who take care of that at bathust.


----------



## Origamislice (Mar 28, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Glad you found it but honestly I doubt sitting there for a week would have done him/her any harm. I highly doubt he's actually in any way harmed at all.



i agree, the snake should be fine.
HOWEVER i say take the snake to the vet for a checkup anyway just to make them pay. squezze every last drop you can out of them and make them wish they payed more attention.

Best of luck!


----------



## Gruni (Mar 28, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> Yep, that's it!!
> 
> They didn't even look at my ID or sign anything when I picked him up but I think they definitely knew who I was by then! When i picked our cats up though I didn't have to have ID but I did sign. There was a moment this morning when I was particularly worried about this. Quite frankly, I could walk in there, check what animals were sitting on the bench (they are there for the world to see) and as long as the person picking it up was late I could easily claim it was mine. They wouldn't know until the real owner walked in! But that's the Rex staff who take care of that at bathust.



I would mention that in your formal complaint.


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 28, 2012)

It sounds like REX nor AAE want to take ownership of the issue but IT is an AAE and should be the ones who should have followed this up in the first place. Register a complaint and request for compensation. I wonder if the RSPCA would be interested in this due to AAE's neglect to look after a live animal while in their care being exposed to the elements?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 28, 2012)

here's a lesson for every one,take a couple of days off work and drive to the breeders house or arrange to meet halfway.I drive for one of the biggest transport companies in Oz and I wouldn't trust anyone to move my creatures.There are too many opportunities for your snake to get damaged or lost so get off your **** and do it your self.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Mar 28, 2012)

mje772003 said:


> It sounds like REX nor AAE want to take ownership of the issue but IT is an AAE and should be the ones who should have followed this up in the first place. Register a complaint and request for compensation. I wonder if the RSPCA would be interested in this due to AAE's neglect to look after a live animal while in their care being exposed to the elements?



"snort" that would mean the RSPCA may have to do some work....

To the op I am very glad you finally have the little one and along with everyone else hope you place a complaint, it would appear you have taken a note of times and people spoken to, which goes a long way in a complaint.
I am picking up from the AAE tomorrow and dropping off in a few weeks time, and if I went through what you did, I doubt I would of been so composed.
Let's us know the outcome of the complaint, they def need to pick their game up, current affair would be all over it, if it was fluffy.....


----------



## Gruni (Mar 28, 2012)

mje772003 said:


> AAE's neglect to look after a live animal while in their care being exposed to the elements?



Was it? All Zaphyrr said was that it was at the Virgin terminal. My question is why the staff at Virgin just ignored it instead of getting it back to AAE or if Zaphyrr's contact details were on the box, why they didn't get in touch.

As for taking the snake to the vet just so AAE pay the bill, who says they will? I would be keeping the snake in a nice cosy home and looking for any signs of an RI over the next week or so. A vet wouldn't be able to pick it up this soon and that is probably the greatest risk the snake faced without any sort of temp control.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 28, 2012)

I am glad he has been found and is quite well 
Still really disgusting how they treat live animals though :/


----------



## Erebos (Mar 29, 2012)

After all this I am experiencing something similar. My snakes never showed up! they said next flight now in here waiting after being stuffed around since 1015 but in saying that I did blow up at the guy and he did look like he was about to cry I kinda feel bad for him now. glad your snakey is with you now you need to call him something to do with his ordeal. And post pics 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 29, 2012)

Definately will be making complaint. I've also wondered why he wasnt noticed sitting at the virgin terminal.... Surely someone must have ssen him sitting there?



phantomreptiles said:


> "snort" that would mean the RSPCA may have to do some work....
> 
> To the op I am very glad you finally have the little one and along with everyone else hope you place a complaint, it would appear you have taken a note of times and people spoken to, which goes a long way in a complaint.
> I am picking up from the AAE tomorrow and dropping off in a few weeks time, and if I went through what you did, I doubt I would of been so composed.
> Let's us know the outcome of the complaint, they def need to pick their game up, current affair would be all over it, if it was fluffy.....


Spot on - if only he was fluffy... I can't see a puppy going missing like that.

I have held off taking him to the vet as my thoughts were the same as yours Gruni. At the moment he looks both bright and alert but I will be keeping a very close eye on him just in case. 

Oh no, Brenton! If they don't show up next flight call everyone you can think of - harrass the hell out of them! I know what you're saying about feeling bad though, I feel a little bad for going off at all of the innocent people over the last couple of days but it does make them do something. I really hope they turn up for you soon or already have. Keep us updated! 

I will post pics once he has settled in a bit more


----------



## Erebos (Mar 29, 2012)

Cool my guy showed up 3 hours late 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 29, 2012)

Glad you both have found your loved one the snakes lol.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Mar 29, 2012)

AAE true to form, here I am sitting at the airport go in to pick up snake from flight, sender had done this a million times and always has everything clearly labelled. No not on that flight, however there is one listed on another flight an hour later, is it mine I ask, get shrug of shoulders

Well I had a nice long reasonably controlled talk with an AAE worker and a supervisor. They have put the blame on Sydney layovers. They also admitted cats & dogs do get missed, but they have a company come in and give them a comfort break. 
They said basically once they are lodged with aae, it's the quantas workers that are then responsible.
Can anyone say blame shifting!
Her solution - use fluro tape/markers, make it as visible as possible.
Give buyer con note number, flight number and booking number, easier to track and easier to lodge a complaint.
I should ad this conversation was at the Brisbane AAE and generally there are no problems with flights that are direct. The problems arise when there is a layover.......


----------



## Spider178 (Mar 29, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> here's a lesson for every one,take a couple of days off work and drive to the breeders house or arrange to meet halfway.I drive for one of the biggest transport companies in Oz and I wouldn't trust anyone to move my creatures.There are too many opportunities for your snake to get damaged or lost so get off your **** and do it your self.



Same here, used to drive for the company that AAE are merging with and I would be very cautious. Has anybody tried Dogtainers? They advertise that they carry reptiles and can deliver to your door.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 29, 2012)

As someone who actually develops complex logistics software, it's not that freaking hard to get freighting or general logistics right..

Glad to hear you got your snake.


----------



## mrs_davo (Mar 29, 2012)

I am sorry dragonlover1 - but that idea is just not possible for alot of us - due to where we live
We live in Central QLD - so we are about 9 hours away from Brisbane - and of course even further from Sydney and Melbourne....
We rely on AAE for all of our snakes ( coming and going ) and so far we have had no problems....( have been using them for the last 5 years or so...)
We cannot just take time off work to take the 'drive' to pick up animals.....




dragonlover1 said:


> here's a lesson for every one,take a couple of days off work and drive to the breeders house or arrange to meet halfway.I drive for one of the biggest transport companies in Oz and I wouldn't trust anyone to move my creatures.There are too many opportunities for your snake to get damaged or lost so get off your **** and do it your self.


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 29, 2012)

Woohoo! You got him at last, sounds like he's very patient. Show us some pics.
Have you named it yet you could call it "missing" or "heart attack" he he


----------



## greggles91 (Mar 29, 2012)

awesome that u got him mate!! bloody AAE i was stuck at the airport last week for a few hours while they frantically looked for my golden phase tree snake.. turns out it was in the computer for one plane then they pulled it off that plane and put it onto the second plane but didn't change it in the system! grrr needless to say i wasn't very happy when they were saying it should be here but tis not.. it was in the same booth as a wheelchair maybe it went with that...

anyway we both god our little fellers so all good i guess!


----------



## Shaggz (Mar 30, 2012)

Glad to see you have got your snake and he appears safe. I watched castaway on telly the other night and say that I would be calling him Wilson lol


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 30, 2012)

Shaggz said:


> Glad to see you have got your snake and he appears safe. I watched castaway on telly the other night and say that I would be calling him Wilson lol



Perfect name!


----------



## sherocker (Mar 30, 2012)

AAE ran over my thicktail gecko pair by the back wheel of the baggage handler driving to too the plane.. And same, they did nothing nor were they even concerned that the female had slight damage to her and was traumatised!!! They are becoming really quite discusting with their service!! But they are affiliated with qantas so say no more!!

I hope all has turned out ok for you.. It's very stressful time indeed!

And yes they blamed qantas grrrrrrrr


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 30, 2012)

Shaggz said:


> Glad to see you have got your snake and he appears safe. I watched castaway on telly the other night and say that I would be calling him Wilson lol



Shaggz, I hope you don't mind if I steal that name - it's pretty much perfect! lol

I'm really glad to hear that your snakes turned up safe and sound, Brenton. Pheww!

OMG Sherocker, your Geckos were actually _run _over? Poor little guys  I am horrified at how often this stuff happens. I had no idea....


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 30, 2012)

Sherocker i hope you gave them absoloute hell! thats horrorfying


----------



## Ambush (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm in some talks around trying to get a better outcome or a lot less BS. Stay tuned.


----------



## fantapants (Mar 31, 2012)

new to site so just having a look around and reading a few threads when i stumbled across this one!! I couldnt believe what i was reading, 2012 and still they can't get the most important package they carry delivered on time !!! 
The safe and prompt delivery of a rather fragile," LIVING"and "BREATHING,"usually quite expensive investment to a customer ON TIME!!! this should be their most important, highest priority and error free responsability they just cant afford to get wrong!!! glad your snake arrived safe and unharmed Zaphyrr


----------



## Shaggz (Mar 31, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> Shaggz, I hope you don't mind if I steal that name - it's pretty much perfect! lol
> 
> ....



Definately go ahead and use Wilson as his name  and hopefully no ill effects of his drama appear any time in the future.


----------



## DexterFan (Apr 1, 2012)

Hope you found your little bundle.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 1, 2012)

SYNeR said:


> As someone who actually develops complex logistics software, it's not that freaking hard to get freighting or general logistics right..
> 
> .


the thing is you only develop the software,it's some other clown who does the handling (and losing)


----------



## cridon96 (Apr 2, 2012)

I find it both shocking and concerning the amount of issues I have read in this post with aae I have used them around 5 times now and never a issue.

I am not 100% sure on this but don't you need to have a reptile license to hold reptiles? If a snake is stuck at the airport over night or in your case multiple nights are they not illegally in possession of a reptile thus in breach of Australian reptile laws?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 2, 2012)

I am not 100% sure on this but don't you need to have a reptile license to hold reptiles? If a snake is stuck at the airport over night or in your case multiple nights are they not illegally in possession of a reptile thus in breach of Australian reptile laws? 

Movement Advice would cover this one ... MA must accompany animal in transit


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I finally have a photo of Wilson.

I personally think he is a little bit cute


----------



## Becceles (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh my!! What a stunner!!


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 2, 2012)

he's so tiny, no wonder they lost him ! He is certainly a cutie


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 5, 2012)

Lucky!


----------

